# هل أنت سريع في الطباعة؟؟ .. تعـال وجرب



## مورا مارون (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنت سريع في الطباعة .. تعـال وجرب*​ 

هذا الموقع الرائع جداَ يشوف سرعتكم في الكتابه ..
وهذي صور من الموقع​

















وهذا رابط للموقع .. 


http://www.arabic-keyboard.org/arabic-typing-test/​




*أتمنى تعجبكم مشاركتي *​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

واو جميل جدا بجد ياقمر
انا جربته ناو وجميل فعلا
كل يوم هتدرب شوية
ميرسي ياأرووبة​


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*واو جميل جدا بجد ياقمر
انا جربته ناو وجميل فعلا
كل يوم هتدرب شوية
ميرسي ياأرووبة​*


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميله جدااا ا موووووورا


مرسي ليكي*


----------



## mero_engel (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*فكره حلوه جدا يا مورا *
*تسلم ايدك ياقمر *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## missorang2006 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*حلو يا مورا شكرا​*


----------



## مورا مارون (3 سبتمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> واو جميل جدا بجد ياقمر
> 
> انا جربته ناو وجميل فعلا
> كل يوم هتدرب شوية
> ...


 

اهلااااااا بلامررررررررررررررررررررررررر الي زي العسل​


----------



## مورا مارون (3 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *جميله جدااا ا موووووورا*
> 
> 
> *مرسي ليكي*


----------



## مورا مارون (3 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *فكره حلوه جدا يا مورا *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك ياقمر *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (3 سبتمبر 2008)

missorang2006 قال:


> *حلو يا مورا شكرا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جربت وطلعلي الصورة دي






30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (4 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جربت وطلعلي الصورة دي​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (4 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 




​


----------



## ارووجة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههه حلوو كتير  خاصة انو ماعندي حروف عربية عالكيبورد بكتب عالعمياني ههههههه
هحااول اجيب نتيجة احسن

ميرسي عالموقع كتير لززيز


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اروجة يا جامد​


----------



## ارووجة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههه



> يا اروجة يا جامد


تسلميلي هههههههههه


----------



## مورا مارون (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بكتب عالعمياني ههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه






​


----------

